# Birth control?



## Heather414 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sooo long story short, right before I got DP/DR I had stopped taking my birth control, which idk if that at all comtributed to my dissociation. But I need to start taking them again, going to see my doctor tomorrow about taking them again. Its only been a month since I stopped. I was wondering if they would effect my DP/DR. Im on the lowest dose of hormones, so Im not sure if they at all contibute to my DP/DR. Anyone here still take birth control?


----------



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

Yes yes yes and yes!!!!!! Fake hormones are the devil I also stopped and tried changing pills and got dp dr I am now off them dealing with bad anxiety waiting for things to sort itself out. Lots of women get dp coming off it as I've researched and now consider myself as a women's health nerd!  haha


----------



## Heather414 (Oct 2, 2016)

Anna Carly said:


> Yes yes yes and yes!!!!!! Fake hormones are the devil I also stopped and tried changing pills and got dp dr I am now off them dealing with bad anxiety waiting for things to sort itself out. Lots of women get dp coming off it as I've researched and now consider myself as a women's health nerd!  haha


Oh wow thank you so much for letting me know!! I tried doing research on it as well but most women said that they got dp/dp going ON them. Someone told me that going on a strong birth control can cause dp/dp, but Im on the lowest dose so wasnt sure if it could still effect me or not. Then again Im a very small person so any sudden change can have a great effect on me lol. Not sure if I got my dp/dr from just the birth control or the extreme amount of stress/anxiety I was and am still under, or both lol. How have you been dealing with dp/dr?


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I've read that birth control pills? can give you copper toxicity that causes dpdr and you can "cure it" by eating more zinc.


----------



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

What small dose of hormones are you on? Lots of pills claim to be a low dose with minimal side effects but can still cause subconscious anxiety so they tell your brain to release more cortisol which can cause dp! It's more common when coming off the pill, hormones control everything if they are being at all messed with it's a direct link to your brain! See how you get on with this type of birth control but from experience stay away from the pill Yasmin it is renound for terrible mood disorders and has actually given me an under active thyroid. If you have any other questions about hormones etc please feel free to message me! I've dealt with dp dr by diet and lifestyle in order to balance my body to balance my mind and some lamictal but I think meds are not worth it when you can heal naturally xxx


----------



## Lellaboo (Nov 7, 2016)

Copper toxicity can cause DPDR? Wow. Around the same time I started experiencing DP, I had a copper coil fitted after I had my implant removed. It seemed my only option as any form of hormonal birth control sends me crazy, I don't do artificial hormones! Has anyone got any sources to this copper toxicity causing it? Would really appreciate it, all I can find on copper toxicity is ladies becoming physically ill.


----------

